# Geting my chicks tomorow most likely



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

Any tips or addvice im geting them at tlc gonna bring my phone and look at a chicken breed app i have to try try to identify them!! Lol prob wont work? Lol if i get a rooster can i sell it easily on craigslist or give it away?!!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

No advice from me.....but I'm getting my babies tomorrow from the TSC "grab bag" bin too!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

What's a grab bag bin? Just curious.


----------



## deputycliff (Jan 5, 2013)

Tractor Supply doesn't really sort their chicks. I think its just how they are sent to the store from the hatchery. So one bin may have several different breeds in it, so who knows what you will get.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Exactly. For some reason the straight runs are separated by breed, the pullets are all mixed up together. 
Since I'm so indecisive on what breed I want anyways, this will be kinda fun! I'm planning to post pics and play "guess the chicken"!! 
Definitely will be a learning experience for me


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds fun. I have to go to TSC myself today. Almost out of chicken feed. Been staying away as long as possible to avoid temptation but since the feed bag is empty and there is only enough feed for today ... Guess I'll have to suck it up and face my demons on temptation.


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks guys i am most likely going to tsc or southern states which is better


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Went yesterday. 3 BR and one buff orp poulet. They're So Great!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

have fun! I'm so jelious! my babies just turned two months old! they grow so fast! ooh I'm itching for another baby but sadly can't have one, cry,sniff,sniff,cry! I'm a urban backyard chicken owner so i can only have a very small flock of four. but as long as mine are healthy and happy, I'm happy! i just love the little babies though! So adorable! let's play guess this breed it will be fun! take lots of pictures!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I know. I can't stop smiling,


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

I will post so many pics its my first time so i will need some pointers once i get them hahah lol ive been searching the internet and watching videos for months on how to raise them!!


----------

